# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Աշակերտների մոտիվացիա - հակաբոտանիկ աշակերտ

## mnowak

Ողջույն !

Հարցը տալիս եմ ընդհանուր ու կսպասեմ պատասխան ֆորումի ցանկացած անդամից։ Օգտակար կգտնեմ ցանկացած իդեա։

Խոսքը վերաբերվումա դպրոցի աշակերտներին որոնք որպես անհատականություն կարող են և ցուցադրում են բավականին լավ արդյունքներ սակայն լինելով խմբում վեր են ածվում անկապ մասսաի ու էտ դեպքում նույնիսկ ամենալավը դառնումա ամենաթույլ ցուցանիշով աշակերտը։ Եղավ իդեա առանձին թեմաները բացատրելով ու պահանջելով բայց դա ընդհանուր "օրենքների" մեջ չի մտնում ու ընդհանուրի իդեան քանդվումա, այսինքն դա կմնա որպես ամենավերջին տարբերակ ․․․

Ի՞նչ եք մտածում ո՞նց կարելիա գտնել աշակերտի "դռան բանալին" էն դեպքում եթե ինքը ասումա սենց մի բան - Я что ботаник чтобы знать все это ? - ու նախնտրումա երիցուկի դեմքով նստի ու նայի թե ժամանակը ոնց ա ծորում քան անի առաջադրանքը որը արվումա համադասարանցիների ու զուգահեռ դասարանների կողմից։

Իրավիճակը հավանաբար ստանդարտա բայց ուղակի 2 նշանակել ու ասել հաջող էս դպրոցում չի անցնում ․․․ պետքա անել էնպես որ աշակերտը հասցնի։
Ավելացնեմ որ խոսքը գնումա 9 դասարանի աշակերտների մասին  :Smile: 

Նախապես մերսիներ

----------

Cassiopeia (24.01.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

9-րդ դասարանում դուք արդեն չեք կարա իրա վրա որևէ կերպ ազդեք։ Դպրոցին հաջող ասել/չասելն էլ ուսուցչի ֆունկցիան չի։ Ձեզանից հասնում ա տալ ինֆորմացիան, ու պահանջել ու նշանակել գնահատական։
Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչում ա խնդիր։

Մանավանդ, որ իրա ասածների մեջ որոշակի ճշմարտություն կա։ Նույնիսկ դպրոցական կուրսում դասավանդվող ինֆորմացիայի առնվազն կեսը անիմաստ ժամանակի կորուստ ա, էլ չեմ խոսում ԲՈւՀ-երի մասին։
Մարդը արդեն հասկացել ա, որ էդ ինֆորմացիան իրան հազար տարի պետք չի, ու պատրաստ ա իրա որոշման համար էդ առարկայից ստանալ 2։ Պրծ։ Տող տնօրենն ու իրա ծնողները մտածեն, դպրոցում պահել/չպահելու հարցը։ Դա հանրակրթական դպրոց ա, որի ֆունկցիան կրթելն ա ու սովորեցնելը, թե որտեղից կարելի ա ինֆորմացիա ստանալ։ Ոչ թե սաղ ինֆորմացիան լցնել մեջը, էն հույսով, որ բալքի տվածի մի 10%-ը կմնա։

----------

Mr. Annoying (24.01.2016), Նիկեա (24.01.2016)

----------


## anhush

> Ողջույն !
> 
> Ի՞նչ եք մտածում ո՞նց կարելիա գտնել աշակերտի "դռան բանալին" էն դեպքում եթե ինքը ասումա սենց մի բան - Я что ботаник чтобы знать все это ? - ու նախնտրումա երիցուկի դեմքով նստի ու նայի թե ժամանակը ոնց ա ծորում քան անի առաջադրանքը որը արվումա համադասարանցիների ու զուգահեռ դասարանների կողմից։


ոնց որ գտնում էին մեր պապերը- հավանական է հազարավոր տարիներ ՝ գլխին բամփելով:
Իսկ հիմակվա ապուշ դպրոցական նիստուկացի պայմաններում, երբ *աշակերտը ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔ ունի ՁԱՅՆ հանելու, ու ուսուցիչին խելք սովորացնելու*, սրանից ուրիշ բան չեք էլ ստանա, մանավանդ էսօրվա ամերիկյան ազգերին անգրագետ հայվաններ դարձնելու կուրսին համապատասխան:
...
միմիայն ցուցափայտ ու ուղիղ գանգի մեջտեղին  :Smile:

----------


## mnowak

<b>Աթեիստ</b> - մասնակի կահամաձայնվեմ նաև հիշելով ինձ նույն դասարանում, երբ կարծում էի որ ինձ մաթեմատիկա պետք չի ... կարծում էի ... բայց հետո տեսա ու տեսնում եմ ... ու ամեն անգամ լրացնում եմ էն ինչ չեմ սովորել ... չնայած ստեղ մի նրբություն էլ կա ... ես միշտ չեմ ոչ թքած ունեցող ուսուցիչներ ունեցել դպրոցում ու միշտ ստացել եմ ֆրագմենտներ ... 
9-րդ դասարանցին չի կարա իմանա իրա կամ որևէ մեկի ապագան նույն հաջողությամբ ոնց որ ցանկացած մեկ այլ մարդ:
Կարծում եմ լավագույն տարբերակը "Կարճ միացում" ֆիլմի "more input" տարբերակնա: 

<b>anhush</b> - իրանք ունեն իրավունք ու ունեն նաև պարտականություններ ... նենց չի որ մենք (ուսուցիչներս) չունենք իրավունք ... իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա բատինկելուն, կատոկելուն կամ դասական տարբերակով քանոնելուն ...ես դրա կողմնակից չեմ:

Էլի տարբերակնե՞ր

հա, մոռացա ... չի կարելի վերադաստիրակել տարեց մարդուն ... բայց ոչ իններորդ դասարանցուն

----------


## anhush

> <b>anhush</b> - իրանք ունեն իրավունք ու ունեն նաև պարտականություններ ... նենց չի որ մենք (ուսուցիչներս) չունենք իրավունք ... իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա բատինկելուն, կատոկելուն կամ դասական տարբերակով քանոնելուն ...ես դրա կողմնակից չեմ:
> 
> Էլի տարբերակնե՞ր
> 
> հա, մոռացա ... չի կարելի վերադաստիրակել տարեց մարդուն ... բայց ոչ իններորդ դասարանցուն


ճիշտն ասած իմ գրածը սկզբնապես չէր երնաթադրում, որ դու համաձայն ես "քանոնելուն": 
Ոնց որ հիվանդը շատ անգամ համաձայն չէ իր բուժման ժամանակ լեղի դեղեր ընդունելուն կամ քամակից սրսկվելուն:
հարցը համաձայնության մասին չէ, այլ ինչ մեթող է ճիշտ մեր հանրակրթական դպրոցում...
իմիջայլոց, Ալեքսանդրը որ դարձավ Ալեքսանդր, դրա մեջ առաջին հերթին Արիստոտելի "մեղքն" էր, ով ոչ միայն քանոնում էր, այլ նաև սոված պահում: 
Սոված մարմինը շատ ավելի ուննակ  է  մտավոր աշխատանքի  նկատմամբ, պապական փորձած մեթոդ է  :Smile:

----------


## mnowak

էն ինչ սպասում եմ դեռ, իրականում հումորը չի քանի որ դպրոցում որտեղ աշխատում եմ (մերը չի այլ ռուսաստանյան դպրոցա) պահանջում են որ նույնիսկ էն աշակերտներին որոնք թախթաբիթի հայացքով նայում են ուսուցչին բոլոր դասերի ընթացքում հասցվի ուսումնական նյութը էնպես որ սովորողը 2 չստանա․․․

նորից ինչ վերաբերվումա Արիստոտելին ու Ալեքսանդրին, քանոնելուն ու բատինկելուն , ստեղ հերիքա մի հեռավոր նման բան անեմ ․․․ սկսվումա բազմասերիանոց փաստաբանական դետեկտիվ ․․․

----------


## anhush

> էն ինչ սպասում եմ դեռ, իրականում հումորը չի քանի որ դպրոցում որտեղ աշխատում եմ (մերը չի այլ ռուսաստանյան դպրոցա) պահանջում են որ նույնիսկ էն աշակերտներին որոնք թախթաբիթի հայացքով նայում են ուսուցչին բոլոր դասերի ընթացքում հասցվի ուսումնական նյութը էնպես որ սովորողը 2 չստանա․․․
> 
> նորից ինչ վերաբերվումա Արիստոտելին ու Ալեքսանդրին, քանոնելուն ու բատինկելուն , ստեղ հերիքա մի հեռավոր նման բան անեմ ․․․ սկսվումա բազմասերիանոց փաստաբանական դետեկտիվ ․․․


դրա համար չեն սովետական հանրահայտ ու աշխարհում ամենահարգի կրթական համակարգը քանդել, որ հիմա էլ թողնեն որ երեխաներին անգրագիտությունից դուրս հանեք: 
Ռուսաստանում ամեն ինչ իհարկե շատ ավելի ահավոր ա, քան Հայաստանում, քանի որ Ռուաստանը լրիվ ամերիկյան ուղղակի ղեկավարման տակ է:

ինչ վեորաբերվում է կոնկրետ քո հարցին, ապա ես եթե ստիպված լինեի էտ աշխատանքը կատարել, ապա այժմյան "բուլոնյան համակարգում"  ավելի շուտ կկախվեի, քան դպրոցում կդասավանդեի իրանց մեթոդներով ու նյութերով:

----------


## mnowak

Ես թողել եմ իմ սիսադմինի աշխատանքը ու մասնագիտությունը ու ոչ մի որպե դեռ չեմ ել մտածել փոշմանեմ որովհետև իմ մեջ ավելի շատ էս ա քան թե տեհնիկան ․․․ բայց սա թեմային չի վերաբերվում․

Ես հատուկ երեկ եկա դպրոց որ տեսնեմ էտ տղերքը գոնե որևէ առարկայից ինչ-որ ավել հաջողություն ունեն թե չե, ու մեկի մոտ տեսա որ սախ 2 ու 3-ներ են ․․․ 
սովորաբար եթե մարդու գլխում ինչ-որ իդեա լիումա բոլոր ցուցանիշները 0-ի վրա չեն լինում ու ես ինչ-որ բան պետքա տեսնեի ․․․ բայց ստեղ լրիվ թեոպրոպանալ սուլֆոքսիդի էֆֆեկտ վիճակա ․․․ 
ինձանից թախթաբիթու հետ անհատական աշխատանքի պլան ու իհարկե աշխատանք են պահանջում ․․․ 
գոնե որ իմանամ ով ա ուզում ապագայում լինի , էլի արդյունքա իմ համար դա ․․․ էլի 3 կդնեմ ․․․ բայց բան չեմ տեսնում ․․․

----------


## anhush

> Ես թողել եմ իմ սիսադմինի աշխատանքը ու մասնագիտությունը ու ոչ մի որպե դեռ չեմ ել մտածել փոշմանեմ որովհետև իմ մեջ ավելի շատ էս ա քան թե տեհնիկան ․․․ բայց սա թեմային չի վերաբերվում․
> 
> Ես հատուկ երեկ եկա դպրոց որ տեսնեմ էտ տղերքը գոնե որևէ առարկայից ինչ-որ ավել հաջողություն ունեն թե չե, ու մեկի մոտ տեսա որ սախ 2 ու 3-ներ են ․․․ 
> սովորաբար եթե մարդու գլխում ինչ-որ իդեա լիումա բոլոր ցուցանիշները 0-ի վրա չեն լինում ու ես ինչ-որ բան պետքա տեսնեի ․․․ բայց ստեղ լրիվ թեոպրոպանալ սուլֆոքսիդի էֆֆեկտ վիճակա ․․․ 
> ինձանից թախթաբիթու հետ անհատական աշխատանքի պլան ու իհարկե աշխատանք են պահանջում ․․․ 
> գոնե որ իմանամ ով ա ուզում ապագայում լինի , էլի արդյունքա իմ համար դա ․․․ էլի 3 կդնեմ ․․․ բայց բան չեմ տեսնում ․․․


գիտե՞ս սովետական դպրոցի հիմնական ուժը որտեղ էր- որ թքած ուներ ծույլիկի վրա, ու ասում էի եթե դասը խանգարես, դուրս կհանեմ ու վերջ, իսկ տաղանդավոր, ուննակ երեխաների վրա էներգիա ու միջոցները չէր խնայում:

----------


## mnowak

էս պարագայում ես էտքան էլ համաձայն չեմ ․․․ ուղակի թքած ունենալ ցածր ցուցանիշներ ունեցող աշակերտի վրա։ Ցանկացածում կարելիա (ու երևի հենց իդեան էլ հենց էնա որ պետքա) գտնել, տեսնել տաղանդ ․․․ ցանկացած։
Դպրոցը որը ես եմ գնացել ու էն թվերին 90-ականներ ինձ ատեստատից բացի ահագին բան են տվել ․․․ մեկը իմ իրական (ներկա) մասնագիտությունը։ 

Ամեն մեկում կա դուռ ու ամեն դռան համար կա բանալի։ 

Իմ մոտ ստացվումա տեսնել տեհնիկական հակումները ու լեզուների հակումները։

----------


## laro

Պաթոլոգիական ֆիզիոլոգիա. առարկա, որ շատ մարդկանց համար դժվար, անընկալելի մի բան ա թվում, որ չեն էլ ուզում սովորել: Ու իրոք. ոչ դասագիրքն ա պիտանի, ոչ ոմանց լեկցիաները (Գրիզելդայի): Ուսանողներն էնքան էն նեռվայինանում էդ լեկցիայից, որ տարվա բացակաները պահում են, որ իր լեկցիաներին չնստեն (Ես որ մի տեղ կարդում եմ տես էս ինչ էջը, կամ նման մի բան միանգամից հիշում եմ իրեն ու վատանում եմ  :Jpit:  Դ. Մհերիչ. մեր պ-ֆիզի դասախոսը: Մեր բախտը բերել էր, որ գործնականի դասախոսն ինքն էր, էդպիսի դաս չկար, որ այլ խմբերից մեր մոտ գաղթած երեխեք չլինեն, որ իր դասերը  լսեն: Նույն առարկան ա, բայց տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր ձև են մատուցում ու սկսում առաջացնել հետաքրքրություն: Ինքը առարկան բժշկի հարար չի կարա չլինի հետաքրքիր, ամեն դեպքում ես էդպես եմ կարծում: Էն ինչ անում են ուրիշները մեր դասախոսը չի անում. Ինքը իհարկե կարար ասեր. «Էս ֆերմենտը գնում ա ստեղ, անում ա էս ինչ բանը, որն ակտիվացնում ա էս ինչ մեխանիզմը, որի շնորհիվ լինում ա էսինչ էֆեկտը»: Ինքն ասում ա. «Երեխեք Մաուգլին տեսե՞լ եք» ու գնաա՜ց ամբողջ դասը բացատրում ա կինոյի կամ մուլտիկի կամ էլ ուրիշ իրադարձության վրա.... կամ էդպես հավես պատկերավոր ու շատ սուր հումորով: Ասում ա դե հիմա պատկերացրեք ԿԳԲ-ին  ինֆորմացիա ա եկել վատ ձյաձյաների մասին, դուրս ա եկել տեսնի ով իրեն խելոք չի պահում. դուրս ա գալիս ասում. «Արա այ բջիջ հլը ուդոդ ցույց տուր»: Ցույց չի տալիս՝ հանում  ա պերֆորին գրանզիմն ու տդշտդշ  :Jpit:  Խոսքը գնում էր ընդհամենը բնական կիլեռների մասին, որոնք թիրախ բջջի վրա ազդում են պերֆորինով, գրանզիմով՝ ուղղակի, ոչ սպեցիֆիկ մեխանիզմով անկախ թիրախ բջջի (մանրէ, վիրուս, ուռուցքային բջիջ) անտիգենի: Ո՞վ կմոռանա էս ձևով բացատրածը :Հիմա էն ամենածույլ ուսանողն էլ հաստատ դասի ժամանակ հեռախոսով չի խաղում իր դասին կամ բացակայում... բոլորն աշխատում են անպայման ներկա լինել իր դասերին, որովհետև հաճույք ա իրան լսելը: Իր հումորները՝ մանավանդ քաղաքականները, ընդհանրապես սպանում են: 
Չեմ կարող ասել  նույն մեթոդը մաթեմատիկայում կարող եք գործածել, թե  ոչ, ամեն դեպքում փորձեք ավելի ինտերակտիվ դասեր անցկացնել, թեթև անցկացրեք, հումորով, կենտրոնացեք իրոք հետաքրքիր թեմաների վրա, հետաքրիր դեպքերով, թեմատիկ խնդիրներով, որոնք հետաքրքրություն են առաջացնում աշակերտների մոտ: Ֆիզիկան օրինակ իմ համար հետաքրքիր ա, բայց հաստատ կարող են լինել դասխոսներ (դպրոցի դասատուները վկա), որ կմեռնեմ իրենց դասին նստելով. բայց դպրոցի վերջին տարիներին ու համալսարանում իմ բախտը ֆիզիկայի հարցում բերեց, սիրում էի Պետրոսյանի լեկցիաները, էնքան հետաքրքիր էր բացատրում՝ թույն օրինակներով: Ճիշտ ա մեկ-մեկ իր աստղային կյանքը պատմելով տարվում էր, բայց մեկ ա լավն էր  :Smile:

----------

mnowak (26.01.2016), Նիկեա (25.01.2016)

----------


## mnowak

*laro* - շատ մանրամասն ու հետաքրքիր հուշեր են  :Smile: 

Չէի ասի որ դասերը անց եմ կացնում զուտ մենակ դասագրքով ու (կներեք) տերմինակոխ եմ անում: Օրինակ՝ ալգորիթմերը ու տրամաբանական ծրագրավորման հիմունքների ժամանակ (ունեմ մի դասարան որտեղ 95%-ը աղջիկներ են) թեման անց կացրեցի ավտոմատ լվածքի մեքենայով լվածք կազմակերպելու ու անելու բլոկ-սխեմա ստեղծելով ու լոգիկ ծրագիր գրելով (որի արդյունքում իհարկե 2 կամ 3 ստացող չեղավ) իսկ մյուս խմբում մենք բորշի պրավիզով բորշ գրեցինք  :Smile:  

ինչ վերաբերվումա հակաբոտանիկին ում պատվին իմ հարցը կազմակերպեցի՝ իրա հակումները զուտ սպորտային են ու ես էլ որպես սպորտի ֆան (թեկուզ և նախկին) գիտեմ ինչի համար ու ոնց ա արվում իրանց համար, էնպես որ ինքը կստանա իրա 3-ները:

Թեման ավարտված չէմ համարի որովհետև կան ու կլինեն հակաբոտանիկներ որոնցով միևնույնա պետքա զբաղվել:

P.S.
Մի ահավոր փաստ ևս ... երևի նկատել եք ու ես էլ եմ տեսնում ... սկսում եմ մոռանալ իմ լեզուն  :Sad:  
Շրջապատում չկա ոչ մի հայ որ գոնե բանավոր շփվեմ ... ներող եթե քերականական ու իմաստային կոնֆլիկտ-արտակահտություններ գտնեք

----------


## laro

> *laro* - շատ մանրամասն ու հետաքրքիր հուշեր են 
> 
> Չէի ասի որ դասերը անց եմ կացնում զուտ մենակ դասագրքով ու (կներեք) տերմինակոխ եմ անում: Օրինակ՝ ալգորիթմերը ու տրամաբանական ծրագրավորման հիմունքների ժամանակ (ունեմ մի դասարան որտեղ 95%-ը աղջիկներ են) թեման անց կացրեցի ավտոմատ լվածքի մեքենայով լվածք կազմակերպելու ու անելու բլոկ-սխեմա ստեղծելով ու լոգիկ ծրագիր գրելով (որի արդյունքում իհարկե 2 կամ 3 ստացող չեղավ) իսկ մյուս խմբում մենք բորշի պրավիզով բորշ գրեցինք  
> 
> ինչ վերաբերվումա հակաբոտանիկին ում պատվին իմ հարցը կազմակերպեցի՝ իրա հակումները զուտ սպորտային են ու ես էլ որպես սպորտի ֆան (թեկուզ և նախկին) գիտեմ ինչի համար ու ոնց ա արվում իրանց համար, էնպես որ ինքը կստանա իրա 3-ները:
> 
> Թեման ավարտված չէմ համարի որովհետև կան ու կլինեն հակաբոտանիկներ որոնցով միևնույնա պետքա զբաղվել:
> 
> P.S.
> ...


Դե ուրեմն դուք արդեն գիտեք, աշակերտին կարող եք հանգիստ թողնել մնացածն իր գործն ա  :Smile:

----------


## mnowak

էտ նույնիսկ ինքը չգիտի ուր մնաց ես իմանամ իսկ ինչ ավելի դաժանա իրա ծնողները ... որոնք էլ չեն կառավարում տվյալ մարմնայն մասսան որին մեծացրել են հայտնի չի թե ինչ գնով:

Հիմա ինչ կա, դա իրա ցանկություննա ... ինքը աշխատումա դրա վրա ... բայց առանց հրիչների առաջ չեն գնւմ , իսկ լիումա որ հրիչները լրիվ ուրիշ կողմ են հրում:

----------


## mnowak

Նայում եմ տեղացի 10-րդ դասարանի իգական մասսաին ու մտածում որ սրանք "մամա" են դառնալու ու նույն ձև թքած ունենան իրանց երեխեքի վրա 12-13 տարեկանից ․․․ 
ո՞նց կարելիա էս ձև մտածել ու ապրել ․․․․ ապրել գոտկատեղից ներքև ու որոշ թույությունների համար մենակ․․․

----------

Աթեիստ (28.01.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նայում եմ տեղացի 10-րդ դասարանի իգական մասսաին ու մտածում որ սրանք "մամա" են դառնալու ու նույն ձև թքած ունենան իրանց երեխեքի վրա 12-13 տարեկանից ․․․ 
> ո՞նց կարելիա էս ձև մտածել ու ապրել ․․․․ ապրել գոտկատեղից ներքև ու որոշ թույությունների համար մենակ․․․


Ինչու՞ ես իգական սեռի վրա տենց ֆիքսված  :Sad:

----------

laro (28.01.2016)

----------

